

Java can haz Lambdas (C# does haz for 10 years) - Max_Horstmann
http://maxhorstmann.net/blog/2014/07/11/java-can-haz-lambdas-c-does-haz-for-10-years/

======
rbanffy
OTOH, Java runs on every major (and deverão minor) operating systems and
hardware platforms, from humble feature phones to large mainframes, to the
Hadoop clusters that process some of the largest datasets ever collected. C#
code runs on Windows machines and, with some effort and courage (one may
describe it as recklessness) on Mono.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Windows. Mac. iOS. Android. Windows Phone.

[http://xamarin.com/platform](http://xamarin.com/platform)

~~~
tarminian
But really, who uses C# on anything but Windows.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Rdio

Dow Jones

Tesco

Microsoft

Bosch-Siemens

Direct Energy

Ara

Sennheiser

Kimberley-Clark

Xactware

National Instruments

To pick just the people on
[http://xamarin.com/customers](http://xamarin.com/customers)

~~~
tarminian
A choice I'm sure they will regret in a few years...

------
frou_dh
For the Lisp programmer to broadcast that he had to crow it from his horse and
cart!

